# Raleigh serial number question



## marius.suiram (Aug 8, 2017)

Raleigh Super Tourer
S.n.: WC 4 001458 should be a 1974?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 8, 2017)

http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html
Made in Worksop, Feb '74


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 8, 2017)

On the top of the seat tube is a 73
I didn't see this model in the 73 catalog.
Probably they made frames in 73 and equipped them in 74?
And another fact, it is build with Shimano Dura Ace.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 8, 2017)

well no, the s/n dates the frame production
my '77 model Grand Prix had a Nottingham May '76 frame date in the s/n, and I bought it in Aug '76 when it was first delivered to Cumberland Transit in Nashville.

Tougher to say about the Aug '74 International Worksop frame I replaced it with - silver Internationals were never mentioned in any Raleigh catalog, but almost certainly a '75 model year.


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 8, 2017)

Some pictures:


----------

